# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية >  مجموعة أبحاث اسلامية

## najah.najah

أحكام معاصرة في الصيام من ناحية طبية 
أشجان محمد عبد الرحيم يوسف
بأشراف
الدكتور محمد علي مصطفى الصليبي -
لجنة المناقشة
1.د محمد علي الصليبي \ مشرفاً ورئيساً 2.د أديب الحوراني \ ممتحناً خارجياً 3.د جمال حشاش \ ممتحناً داخلياً
153 صفحة
الملخص:

الملخص هذه رسالة بعنوان أحكام معاصرة في الصيام من ناحية طبية، قسمتها إلى مقدمة وفصل تمهيدي وثلاثة فصول وخاتمة . وقد تناولت في رسالتي هذه الحديث عن ركن الصيام وما يختص به من أحكام طبية خاصة استجدت في الآونة الأخيرة، بسبب التطور العلمي والتكنولوجي، وتطور وسائل معالجة الإنسان، فبينت معنى الصيام وفضائله وسننه وأركانه وشروطه وفرائضه. وتحدثت عن ضوابط المفطرات مبينة المفطرات المتفق عليها في الشرع وهي:الأكل والشرب والجماع، وبينت ضوابط الصيام وهي ضابط الأكل والشرب، وضابط المنفذ إلى الجوف، وضابط الجوف فبينت في ضابط الأكل أن كل ما يكون ممضوغا ومتعارفا عليه وواصلا إلى الجوف يعتبر مفطراً، وأن الشرب هو شرب المائعات ووصولها إلى الجوف، وأن هناك منافذَ في الجسم خلقية وغير خلقية، فالمنفذ الموصول للجوف جُعل الداخل منه مفطرا كالفم والأنف والعين، أما القبل والدبر والجلد فالداخل عن طريقه لا يعتبر مفطراً لأنه لا يصل إلى الجوف. كما بينت حكم التطبيقات الطبية التي تصل عبر هذه المنافذ فبينت حكم الداخل عبر الفم والأنف والأذن والعين والقبل والدبر والجلد، فما يصل إلى الفم من بخاخ وأقراص ومنظار للمعدة ودواء للغرغرة وحفر للأسنان كل ذلك لا يعتبر مفطراً، كذلك ما يصل عن طريق الأذن لا يعد مفطراً لعدم وجود المنفذ بين الجوف والأذن، وكذلك الداخل عبر العين ليس مفطراً لأن الكمية الواصلة قليلة جدا مقارنة مع المضمضة والاستنشاق، كذلك ما يدخل الأنف من بخاخات وغازات تخدير وغاز أوكسجين ليس مفطراً لأنه عبارة عن مواد ليس لها جرم، كذلك ما يدخل عن طريق قبل المرأة والرجل ليس مفطراً لعدم وجود المنفذ، أما ما يدخل عن طريق الدبر فمنه ما يعتبر مفطراً ومنه مالا يعتبر مفطراً. وبينت حكم الداخل والخارج عبر المنافذ غير الخلقية فبينت أن الحقن العلاجية لا تفطر إلا إذا كانت مغذية وأن الغسيل الكلوي يفطر لدخول المواد السكرية والمغذية في عملية الغسيل، أما بالنسبة للتبرع في الدم فبينت أنه لا يفطر الصائم لأن الإفطار مما يدخل الجسم وليس مما يخرج منه كذلك أخذ الدم للتحليل ونحوه لا يعتبر مفطراً والله اعلم
حمل البحث على صيغة ملف الكتروني(رابط مباشر)

----------


## najah.najah

الحقوق الزوجية في السنة النبوية/جمع ودراسه 
ليث عفيف محمد عتيلي
بأشراف
د.حسين عبد الحميد النقيب -
لجنة المناقشة
د.حسين النقيب/مشرفا د.نادر سلهب/خارجيا د.خالد علوان/داخليا
208 صفحة
الملخص:

الملخص هذا بحث في الأحاديث الواردة في حقوق الزوجين، تبرز أهميته عندما نرى الخلافات الزوجية الكثيرة وسببها الأول هو الخلاف حول هذه الحقوق، من أجل ذلك عقدت العزم على هذه الدراسة، ولما تثمره هذه الدراسة من ملكة حديثية، هادفاً إلى بيان أصح الأحاديث الواردة في حقوق الزوجين، وإظهار الهدي النبوي في علاج أهم الأسباب المؤدية للخلافات بين الزوجين، لوضع لبنة في بناء البيت المسلم. هذه الأحاديث جمعتها من كتب السنة، وقمت بدراستها دراسة علمية حديثية، مع نقد السند والمتن، وقد توصلت إلى نتائج عدّة أجملها بما يلي. إن للزوج على زوجه حقاً عظيماً، وأداء هذا الحق هو طريق الجنة، فمن أعظم حقوقه عليها أن تطيعه؛ لكن هذه الطاعة ليست مطلقة عامة بل هي مقيدة خاصة، فيجب عليها طاعته إذا دعاها للفراش، وأن تمكنه من نفسها، وأن لا تأذن في بيته إلا بإذنه، وأن لا تصوم النافلة أو تصلي فتطيل صلاتها إذا كان ذلك يؤذيه ويحرمه من حقوقه إلا بإذنه، وأما الطاعة العامة في غير معصية الله فهي مندوبة ترفع درجة المرأة وتجعلها من خير النساء.

ط
كما يجب عليها أن تخدم زوجها بالمعروف، وأن تحفظ ماله، وهو وولدها أحقّ بصدقة مالها، وأن تعينه على قضاء عباداته، وتوفي له شروطه، وأن لا تنكر نعمته عليها، وله أن يؤدبها عند معصية الله بهجرها في مضجعها أو ضربها ضربا غير مبرح. وظهر لي من خلال البحث أن حق الزوجة على زوجها أيضاً حق عظيم، فمن أعظم حقوقها عليه النفقة والسكنى والمهر وحسن العشرة، والصبر عليها، وعدم التضييق عليها، ومراعاة ضعفها وانكسارها، وغض الطرف عما عندها من خلق ذميم، والنظر إلى ما عندها من خلق كريم. كما أن من حقوقها عليه ، وإعانتها على قضاء عباداتها وحوائجها، وأعانتها في أعمال البيت ما أمكنه، وأن يخصها بأيام عند الدخول بها إذا كان لها ضرائر، والعدل بينها وبين ضرائرها بعد ذلك. ومن حقها الخلع إذا طلبته لسبب شرعي، وأن لا يمنعها فعل ما أذن الله لها فيه كخروجها من بيتها لقضاء حوائجها. ومن حقها عليه أن لا يعتدي على بدنها، وأن يوفي بشروطها، وأن يسلّيها ويرفّه عنها، ويقدُر سنّها وحرصها على اللهو. وقد وجدت أن ما صح من الأحاديث في غير الصحيحين قليل، ومع أنه قليل كان لا بدّ منه، لأنه من كمال الدين، ومن أعان على حفظه كان جندياً من جنود الله حيث تعهد الله بحفظ دينه. فأرجو الله أن يكون هذا البحث لبنة من لبنات بناء البيت المسلم، وأن يكون سبباً في حلّ كثير من الخلافات الزوجية الكثيرة، بعد أن اتضح لكل من الزوج وزوجه واجبه تجاه صاحبه. وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين 

حمل البحث على صيغة ملف الكتروني(رابط مباشر)

----------


## najah.najah

الحكمة في دعوة ابراهيم عليه السلام 
نجود فارس احمد السردي
بأشراف
د. خضر سوندك -
لجنة المناقشة
د. خضر سوندك (مشرفاً ورئيساً) -د.عوده عبد الله (ممتحناً داخلياً) -أ.د. حلمي عبد الهادي (ممتحناً خارجياً)
182 صفحة
الملخص:

الملخّص إن العقل لقاصر عن إدراك جليل الحكم والعبر التي حَكَمَت حياة رسول من أولي العزم من الرسل، وأَحْكَمَت أقواله وأفعاله حتى استحق ما استحق من محبة الله وخلته، وحتى أصبح محطّ اهتمام علماء العقيدة والتفسير والحديث والتاريخ، إلا أنه يمكننا استنباط بعض هذه العبر والحكم من حياته u، والتي تخص الداعية والمربي والمعلم على حدٍ سواء. أولاً: اختلف علماء التاريخ فياسم والد سيدناإبراهيم u ومكان ولادته وبعض تفاصيل رحلاته وهجراته، وهذا الاختلاف لا يضيرنا كمسلمين لأنه لا يترتب على معرفته كبير علم، ولا على عدم معرفته كبير جهل، لأن الله تعالى لو أراد أن يطلعنا عليه لأطلعنا، والحكمة الأولى من القصص القرآني هي التقاط العبرة والعظة منها. ثانياً: إن حياة إبراهيم u كانت نسقا متكاملا من الابتلاءات العظيمة، والتي أبدى فيها الصبر والتصبّر والتوكل والرضا بقضاء الله تعالى دون جزع أو تردد. ثالثاً: اتبع إبراهيم u جميع الأساليب الممكنة في توصيل دعوته إلى قومه، فمن المواجهة الفردية والجماعية إلى إقامة الحجة بالبرهان والحوار والتورية. رابعاً: لقد غير إبراهيم المنكر بيديه حين كسّر الأصنام، وبلسانه طوال مدة بعثته، ولم يكن أبداً ممن يغير المنكر بقلبه؛ لأنه لم يكن ضعيف الإيمان مطلقاً. خامساً: رفع إبراهيم u قواعد البيت الحرام قبلة المسلمين التي رضيها رسول الله محمد r بعد أن توجه في صلاته إلى المسجد الأقصى عدداً من السنين. ثم توجّه بعد ذلك بأربعين عاماً إلى رفع قواعد المسجد الأقصى المبارك، قبلة المسلمين الأولى، ومسجدهم الثاني. سادساً: وجوه التشابه بين أبي الأنبياء u وخاتمهم r كثيرة جداً فمن الشبه الخَلقي إلى التشابه في الصفات الخُلُقية، وفي الدعاء، وفي محبة الله والناس، والمكانة في الدنيا والآخرة. 


حمل البحث على صيغة ملف الكتروني(رابط مباشر)

----------


## najah.najah

الخطأ الطبي مفهومه وآثاره في الشريعة 
مصطفى اشرف مصطفى الكوني
بأشراف
د. محمد علي الصليبي - د. أدهم ابو طه
لجنة المناقشة
. د. محمد علي الصليبي / مشرفاً ورئيساً 2. د. أدهم أبو طه / مشرفاً ثانياً 3. د. أديب الحوراني / ممتحناً خارجياً 4. د. مروان القدومي / ممتحناً داخلياً
164 صفحة
الملخص:

الملخص تهدف هذه الرسالة إلى توضيح معنى الأخطاء الطبية وبيان أنواعها وطرق الوقاية منها ومتى يتحمل الطبيب المسؤولية عن خطئه وما هي الأصول والمعايير التي استند عليها الفقهاء في تحديد مسؤولية الطبيب عن أي ضرر يقع للمريض نتيجة علاجه. وقد انبنى البحث من عدد من القضايا والمسائل شكل تآلفها وحدة دالة على الموضوع الذي أنا بصدد البحث فيه, وهو الأخطاء الطبية, من ذلك أنني تحدثت بإيجاز عن الضروريات الخمس وأن الهدف الأساس الذي جاءت به شريعة الإسلام هو حفظ هذه الضروريات, وهي: حفظ الدين و حفظ النفس و حفظ النسل و حفظ المال و حفظ العقل, وأي عمل طبي يجب أن يقوم على تحقيق المصلحة في حفظ هذه الضروريات. ومن ذلك أن البحث تحدث عن التداوي ووجوب السعي إليه لتحقيق مصلحة الحفاظ على النفس وعدم إهمالها أو إتلافها مع القدرة على علاجها و تخفيف الامها, مع تطور علم الطب والعلاج. وتحدث البحث كذلك عن ما تقتضيه أمانة مهنة الطب, وهو أن يكون الطبيب من أهل الاختصاص, وما يتطلبه ذلك من مواكبة ركب العلم و تقدمه, هذا التقدم العلمي الكبير الذي أوجد تخصصات دقيقة اقتضت أن لا يكون الطبيب وحده في ميدان العلاج, بل هناك فريق طبي من الخبراء في شتى التخصصات مثل التحاليل المخبرية والأشعة والتمريض وغيرها, فكان لابد من التطرق إلى علاقة الطبيب بزملائه في المهنة لتحقيق أقصى غايات النفع للمريض والبعد عن الخطأ الطبي وكذلك الأخلاق التي يجب أن تحكم هذه العلاقة لكي يكون هناك تعاون يعين على البعد عن الخطأ. وناقش البحث الأصول التي ينبني عليها الخطأ الطبي, وما هي الأسس التي يقاس بها هذا الخطأ, و ما المعيار الذي وضعه الفقهاء, لرفع المساءلة عن الطبيب إن وقع في الخطأ, كما وضح ما هو مفهوم الأصول العلمية لمهنة الطب لكي يكون الأمر بيناً جلياً, وطبيعة الإذن الطبي الذي اشترطه الفقهاء قبل إجراء العلاج وما هي أحكامه. ومن القضايا التي ناقشها البحث أيضاً درجات الخطأ الطبي و أنواعه وصوره. ومن هذه القضايا التي ناقشها البحث كذلك ما رتبه فقهاؤنا على الخطأ الطبي من أثار. 

حمل البحث على صيغة ملف الكتروني(رابط مباشر

----------


## najah.najah

الذمة المالية للمرأة في الفقه الإسلامي 
أيمن أحمد محمد نعيرات
بأشراف
د. جمال زيد الكيلاني -
لجنة المناقشة
د. جمال الكيلاني(مشرفاً ) د. حسن خضر ( ممتحناً داخلياً) د. محمد مطلق عساف ( ممتحناً خارجياً)
259 صفحة
الملخص:

الملخص الحمد لله رب العالمين، والصلاة والسلام على أشرف المرسلين، سيدنا محمد بن عبد الله وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه. وبعد : فهذا البحث موضوعه " الذمة المالية للمرأة في الفقه الإسلامي" ، قدم استكمالاً لمتطلبات درجة الماجستير في الفقه والتشريع ، في كلية الدراسات العليا / بجامعة النجاح الوطنية بإشراف الدكتور: جمال زيد الكيلاني، حيث تبين للباحث أن للمرأة ذمة مالية خاصة بها ومستقلة عن الرجل أياً كانت صلته بها. وجاء هذا البحث في تمهيد وأربعة فصول وخاتمة . فتحدثت في الفصل التمهيدي: عن مكانة المرأة بشكل عام ، عند الأمم الأخرى، وبينت رقي الإسلام في تعامله ونظرته للمرأة ، حيث أعطاها حقوقها كاملة غير منقوصة ، لاسيما الحقوق المالية، ومن ثم تحدثت عن بعض الشبه المثارة حول المرأة والتي تنتقص من حقوقها المالية حيث عرضتُ لها وبينت زيفها وبطلانها بالحجة والبرهان . وتحدثت في الفصل الأول: عن ماهية الذمة و علاقتها بالأهلية، وأهلية المرأة للتصرف في أموالها، وأهليتها للعمل و التكسب مبيناً القيود و النتائج. وفي الفصل الثاني: تحدثت عن الحقوق بشكل عام، والتي من ضمنها الحقوق المالية، حيث خصصت هذا الفصل للحديث عن المهر الذي هو حق مالي خاص بالزوجة، وبينت ضمانة الإسلام للمرأة حقها في ملكية المهر و التصرف به. أما الفصل الثالث: فتحدثت فيه عن ميراث المرأة الذي هو حق مالي لها ، فرضه الله تعالى من فوق سبع سموات ، وبينت أحوال النساء في الميراث مع ذكر الأدلة على كل حالة من حالات ميراث المرأة . وأخيراً جاء الفصل الرابع: وتحدثت فيه عن النفقة الواجبة للمرأة على الغير، والواجبة عليها لحق الغير. فهذه الحقوق ( الدخل الخاص، المهر، الميراث، والنفقة ) تعتبر من أصول ذمة المرأة المالية وفي بعض الحالات تكلف المرأة بواجبات مالية تجاه غيرها فيما يتعلق بهذه الحقوق المالية فتكون من خصوم ذمتها المالية . وعليه فالذمة المالية للمرأة تتكون من عنصرين أو شقين ، أصول الذمة وخصوم الذمة. أما الشق الأول: الأصول فهو المدخلات الإيجابية ( الحقوق المالية ). أما الشق الثاني: الخصوم فهو الصادرات السلبية ( الواجبات المالية ). وباجتماع الشق الأول مع الشق الثاني تتكون ذمة مالية خاصة بالمرأة دون أي قيد أو شرط. مع الأخذ بعين الاعتبار ماهية الذمة التي هي في حقيقتها عبارة عن محل أو وصف اعتباري افتراضي يقدر وجوده في الإنسان تثبت فيه الحقوق التي تترتب له أوعليه . فالمرأة تشترك مع غيرها من البشر في وجود الذمة و استقلالها وتختلف عنهم كما يختلف الناس جميعا ذكوراً و إناثاً صغاراً و كباراً، في الحقوق و الواجبات المالية التي تثبت في هذه الذمة، مع التأكيد على ضرورة الفصل بين الذمة وعناصرها، حيث إن الذمة لا تختلط بالعناصر المكونة لها ( الأصول، الخصوم ) أو ( الحقوق، الواجبات )، وهذا الفصل تميز به الفقه الإسلامي عن القانون الوضعي الذي خلط بين الذمة وعناصرها. 

حمل البحث على صيغة ملف الكتروني(رابط مباشر)

----------


## najah.najah

الرحمة الالهية/ دراسة قرآنية  
عمران عزت يوسف بخيت
بأشراف
د. محسن الخالدي -
لجنة المناقشة
د. محسن الخالدي(مشرفاً) د. إسماعيل نواهضة/ ممتحنا خارجيا د. عودة عبد الله/ ممتحنا داخليا
200 صفحة
الملخص:

الملخص

موضوع الرحمة الإلهية من المواضيع التي اهتم بها القرآن الكريم اهتماماً بالغاً، حتى شملت مفرداتها كثيراً من آياته، كل آية جاءت لتكشف عن جانب مشرق من جوانب هذا الدين، أو لتدفع بعض الشبهات عنه بأنه دين الإرهاب والعنف، لذلك فقد جاء هذا البحث في مقدمة وأربعة فصول.

في الفصل الأول: تحدثت عن مفهوم الرحمة لغة واصطلاحاً مع بيان العلاقة بين الرحم والرحمة، ومن ثم الحديث عن نظائر الرحمة في القرآن الكريم.

وفي الفصل الثاني: تحدثت عن أسباب الرحمة الإلهية من خلال استقراء الآيات القرآنية ذاكراً خمسة عشر سبباً للرحمة الإلهية.

وفي الفصل الثالث: تحدثت عن بعض معالم الرحمة الإلهية ومظاهرها في القرآن الكريم، ضارباً لذلك أمثلة من العبادات والمعاملات والعقوبات في الشريعة الإسلامية.

وأما الفصل الرابع: فقد ختمت فيه البحث بالحديث عن بعض موانع الرحمة الإلهية، كالشرك والفساد والمعاصي والنفاق.

حمل الملف على صيغة ماف الكتروني(رابط مباشر)

----------


## najah.najah

ألفاظ أحوال النفس وصفاتها في القرآن الكريم  
زين حسين أحمد ياسين
بأشراف
أ.د. يحيى عبد الرؤوف جبر - أ.د. محمد جواد النوري
لجنة المناقشة
د. يحيى عبد الرؤوف جبر / مشرفاً ورئيساً 2. أ. د. محمد جواد النوري / مشرفاً ثانياً 3. أ. د. حسن عبد الرحمن السلوادي / ممتحناً خارجياً 4. أ. د. عبد محمد عساف / ممتحناً داخلياً
475 صفحة
الملخص:

الملخص

تناولت في هذا البحث دراسة النفس الإنسانيّة وأحوالها دراسة دلاليّة, وذلك وفق المنهجين: التاريخي، والوصفي التحليلي في استقراء ألفاظ النفس والروح في القرآن الكريم. وقد جاءت هذه الرسالة في ثلاثة فصول بالإضافة إلى التمهيد والمقدمة والخاتمة.

ففي التمهيد ذكرت تعريفات النفس والرّوح لغة, وذلك كما تناولتها المعاجم اللّغوية الكبرى, ثم تحدثت عن التعريف الاصطلاحي لهما وفق التصوّرين: المادي والرُّوحي.

وقد تحدثت, بعد ذلك, بإيجاز عن اتجاه علم النفس إلى دراسة سلوك الإنسان وانفعالاته ودوافعه, بدلًا من الخوض في جدال طويل حول النفس والرُّوح.

وتناولت في الفصل الأول المباحث الآتية :

المبحث الأول: عرض تصّورات علماء النفس حول النفس والرُّوح، واقتضى ذلك مناقشة التصوّر الفلسفي، والروحي، والمادي. إضافة إلى دعم التصورات بآراء القدماء ونظريات المشاهير كابن سينا والغزالي. وقد بيّنت في هذا المبحث تصور علم النفس، ومدى تعارضه مع ما جاء به القرآن الكريم.

في المبحث الثاني؛ من هذا الفصل، تحدثت فيه عن تصور العلماء للروح، وخلصت إلى أنّ الرّوح ذات خصوصيّة عظيمة، فهي تمثّل كمال خَلْق الإنسان. 

أما المبحث الثالث؛ فقد تناولت فيه دلالات النفس والرُّوح في القرآن الكريم والحديث النبوي الشريف، والفكر الحديث. كما بيّنت العلاقة بين النّفس والرُّوح والنَّسمة، وهي على الرغم من تقاربها الكبير، فإن دلالة كل منها تتضّمن بعدًا نفسيًّا ودينيًا عميقًا.

في الفصل الثّاني؛ صنّفت الألفاظ المتقاربة في ثلاث مجموعات نفسيّة هي:

1-    ألفاظ العلم، وتتكوّن من اثنتين وعشرين مجموعة دلاليةً.

2-   ألفاظ الانفعالات، وتتكوّن من ثلاثين مجموعة دلاليةً .

3. ألفاظ الدوافع العضوية والرّوحيّة، وتتكون من ثماني مجموعاتٍ دلاليةً.

ففي هذه الحقول الدلاليّة النفسيّة استعرضت المعنى المعجمي، والمباني الصرفيّة ، وما فيها من إعجاز بياني ونفسي، وعالجت المباني المتشابهة، والمتغايرة في حركاتها؛ لأنّ للحركات عمقًا دلاليًّا نفسيًّا, كالبنى الصرفية الأخرى؛ ليتبيّن للقارئ مدى تقارب المفردات في الحقل الدلالي الواحد, وليتبيّن للباحث المتمعّن مدى تباعدها نفسيًّا.

إنّ تلك الحالة النفسيّة أو الشعوريّة التي تبعثها ألفاظ القرآن الكريم، والتي تقشعر منها جلود الذين آمنوا، إنما نجد أثرها في تلك الفروق النفسيّة الدقيقة المرتبطة بوشائج من وجوه الإعجاز، كمقام الآية، ودقة السَّبك، وعذوبة اللفظ، وروعة مبناها، كل ذلك آثار تفكيري وفضولي. مما دفعني إلى البحث عن هذه المصطلحات والألفاظ في المعجم النفسي الحديث؛ لأبين مدى قصور مضمونه

الفصل الثالث: معجم ألفاظ النفس وأحوالها في القرآن الكريم.

يحتوي المعجم على مفاهيم ومصطلحات نفسيّة مختلفة في تصاريفها, ومصنَّفة وفق النظام الأبتثي؛ ليسهل على القارئ الرجوع إلى الكلمات المطلوبة.

إنّ هذه المفاهيم والمصطلحات، وإن تشابه بعضها مع مصطلحات علم النفس الحديث إلا أنّها تختلف في البعد الديني, فالمفهوم القرآني النّفسي يحمل في طيّاته أبعادًا دينية تتساوق مع الفطرة الإنسانية, وهو ما يفتقر إليه علم النّفس في كثير من الأحيان.

وقد خلصت في ختام هذه الدراسة إلى النتائج الآتية:

1. لقد اهتم القرآن الكريم بالنّفس الإنسانيّة، وصفاتها، وأحوالها.... ولا عجب في ذلك، فهو منزل لإرشاد البشريّة، وتهذيب النُّفوس. 

2. تتمتّع الروح بخصوصيّة مقدّسة، فهي تمثّل كمال خَلْق الله لآدم. " فإذا سوّيته ونفخت فيه من روحي فقعوا له ساجدين" ص/28، وكمال الخَاْق هذا لا يخص الجسد وحسب، وإنّما يخص النّفس أيضًا؛ لأنه كلٌّ متكامل.

3.إنّ النّفس الإنسانيّة عالمٌ من التّشّعبات تحركها مصادر أساسيّة للسّلوك، تتبادل في وظائفها، وهي: الجانب العقلي، والجانب الانفعالي، والجانب النّزوعي، كالدوافع، والميول....

4. تعكس دلالات ألفاظ النّفس وأحوالها في القرآن الكريم بُعدًا نفسيًّا عميقًا وشاملاً, ويتمثل هذا البعد النفسي في بِنية الكلمة, ودِلالتها الصوتيّة, والتغاير في حركاتها, إضافة إلى المناسبة التي قيلت فيها.

5.إنّ معظم ألفاظ أحوال النفس في القرآن الكريم متطورة عن دلالات مادية محسوسة, شأنها في ذلك شأن المصطلحات العربيّة, وألفاظ القيم الأخرى؛ مما يعكس مرونة هذه اللغة المباركة.
6.لقد بدت المصطلحات والمفاهيم النفسيّة في القرآن الكريم أعمق من المفاهيم والمصطلحات المشابهة في المعجم النفسي الحديث؛ فالمفاهيم القرآنيّة تتشبع بالوازع الديني, في حين تبدو مفاهيم المعجم النفسي بعيدة عن الوازع الديني الذي تنبعث منه حياة الإنسان أصلاً؛ لذا فإننا بحاجةٍ إلى معجم شاملٍ للمصطلحات النفسيّة التي تتساوق مع الفطرة الإنسانيّة
حمل البحث على صيغة ملف الكتروني(رابط مباشر)

----------


## najah.najah

بيت المقدس في الكتاب والسنة
محمد عبد الله
بأشراف
الأستاذ الدكتور محمد حافظ الشريدة -
لجنة المناقشة
- الأستاذ الدكتور محمد حافظ الشريدة مشرفًا ورئيساً - الأستاذ الدكتور حلمي كامل عبدالهادي ممتحناً خارجياً
165 صفحة
الملخص:

الملخص

الحمد لله رب العالمين، مُعز المؤمنين، ومذل الكافرين وناصر الغرِّ المحجلين، الحمد لله الذي جعلنا من أهل فلسطين، والصلاة والسلام على إمام الأنبياء وخاتم المرسلين، سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين، أما بعد،

هدفت من هذه الدراسة الى الوقوف على المعنى العام للآيات الكريمة وما صح من الأحاديث النبوية الشريفة التي تناولت موضوع بيت المقدس والمسجد الأقصى المبارك ومكانته على مر التاريخ، وتوعية المسلمين لدورهم في حماية هذه الأرض المقدسة من الغاصبين.

وقد اتبعت في الدراسة منهجا تحليليا تاريخيا معتمدا على الآيات الكريمة، والأحاديث الشريفة والروايات عن العلماء المسلمين، وعلى من كان لهم شرف السكن والاستشهاد على ثرى تراب فلسطين المبارك.

وقد جاءت الدراسة في مقدمة وتمهيد وأربعة فصول وخاتمة: حيث تناولت في الفصل الأول مكانة بيت المقدس في القرآن الكريم وما جاء من دلالات، وإشارات للآيات التي تعرضت للحديث عن بيت المقدس.

أمَّا في الفصل الثاني فقد ناقشت مكانة بيت المقدس في السنة النبوية المطهرة آخذا ما صح من الأحاديث الشريفة ومحللاً دلالاتها، ومدللاً على ما حبى الله عز وجل بيت المقدس من المكانة المباركة الشامخة.

كما ألقيت في الفصل الثالث الضوء على ما يحاك لبيت المقدس من مؤامرات لطمس معالمها الدينية والتاريخية وما يتعرض له أهل هذه الديار من فتن عظيمة حالكة، وأن خلاص أهل هذه الديار بتمسكهم بعقيدتهم وعدم التفريط بأي شبر من أرضهم.

وأخيراً جاء الفصل الرابع مجملا لمن عاش من الرسل فيها وبعث الى أهل فلسطين من الأنبياء ولمن زحف مجاهدا من الصحابة والأبرار ولمن كان لهم شرف المرور والسكن من الأعيان والعلماء الأطهار فيها.

وفي الخاتمة قدمت أبرز النتائج التي تحصلت لدي من دراستي ومن أبرزها: التأكيد على إسلامية بيت المقدس وارتباطها بالعقيدة الإسلامية، وعلى هذه الأرض سيكون الحسم بين الحق والباطل، وأهلها في رباط الى يوم الدين، وما روي عن المصطفى – صلى الله علي

حمل البحث على صيغة ملف الكتروني(رابط مباشر)

----------


## najah.najah

تطبيقات فقهية في التأويل عند الأصوليين 
خديجة حسين عبد الفتاح خلف
بأشراف
د.حسن خضر -
لجنة المناقشة
1. د. حسن سعد خضر / مشرفاً ورئيساً 2. أ. د. أمير عبد العزيز / ممتحناً خارجياً 3. د. ناصر الدين الشاعر / ممتحناً داخلياً
163 صفحة
الملخص:

الملخص

تكلمت في بحثي عن التأويل من حيث بيان معناه عند أهل اللغة وعند الأصوليين، كما جاء في كتبهم الأصولية، وبينت مدى صلة التأويل بالتفسير، بالإضافة إلى الفرق بينهما، وتكلمت أيضا عن شروط التأويل؛ لأن التأويل خلاف الأصل، ولا يصار إليه إلا إذا توافرت شروطه، بالإضافة إلى بيان أنواعه من حيث الصحة والفساد، ومن حيث القرب والبعد، وتناولت بعدها مجالات التأويل، بالإضافة إلى بيان تقسيم الحنفية للألفاظ الواضحة والخفية، من أجل تحديد نطاق التأويل في النصوص.

وتناولت مسائل فقهية تطبيقية في مجال العبادات والمعاملات والعقوبات، اعتمدت في هذه المسائل البحث في النصوص مع بيان الخلاف وسببه في المسألة، ومن خلال هذه المسائل يظهر أثر التأويل الذي أدى إلى اختلاف الفقهاء في طرق استنباط الأحكام من النصوص.

 حمل البحث على صيغة ملف الكتروني(رابط مباشر)

----------


## najah.najah

حقوق اليتيم في الفقه الإسلامي  
تسنيم "محمد جمال" حسن استيتي
بأشراف
د.جمال حشّاش -
لجنة المناقشة
1. د.جمال حشّاش / مشرفاً 2. د.شفيق عياش / ممتحناً خارجياً3. د.مروان القدومي / ممتحناً داخلياً
191 صفحة
الملخص:

الملخص



الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على أشرف المرسلين، سيدنا محمد –صلّى الله عليه وسلّم- وبعد ...



فتناولت هذه الدراسة موضوع "حقوق اليتيم في الفقه الإسلامي". فألقت الضَّوْء على مدى اهتمام الفقه الإسلامي قديماً وحديثاً بالأيتام من حيث رعايتهم والأمر بالمحافظة على حقوقهم المادية والمعنوية والشخصية والمدنية، وغرس المبادئ والقيم والمعاني السامية والفاضلة فيهم، وتنمية قدراتهم، من خلال تربيتهم وتأديبهم وتوجيههم ليكونوا أناساً قادرين على النهوض بأمتهم، لا عبئاً ثقيلاً عليهم.



فقد حثّ الإسلام على توفير الرعاية والعناية باليتامى وغمرهم بالحب والمودة والسكينة، وحرَّم الاعتداء على حقوقهم بأي شكلٍ من الأشكال. وأذكر من هذه الحقوق:

الحقوق المتعلقة بالولادة، وتقسم إلى قسمين: القسم الأول: حقوقه التي تثبت له قبل الولادة، أثناء كونه جنيناً في بطن أمِّه. كحقه في الميراث والوصية، ...، الخ. أما القسم الثاني: فهو حقوقه التي تثبت له بعد الولادة، كحقه بالتسمية بالإسم الحسن، وحقه في التحنيك والعقيقة، ...، الخ.



ولمّا كانت هذه الحقوق قد ثبتت للطفل العادي، فمن بابِ أوْلى أنْ تثبت للطفل اليتيم؛ لضعفه، وصغره، وانفراده، وعجزه عن رعاية نفسه والمحافظة على حقوقه.
حمل البحث على صيغة ملف الكتروني(رابط مباشر)

----------


## najah.najah

دلالة حروف العطف وأثرها في اختلاف الفقهاء 
محمد سامي صالح الطويل
بأشراف
د. حسن خضر - أ.د. احمد حامد
لجنة المناقشة
1. د. حسن خضر / مشرفاً ورئيساً 2. أ. د. أحمد حامد / مشرفاً ثانياً 3. أ. د. أمير عبد العزيز / ممتحناً خارجياً 4. د. ناصر الدين الشاعر / ممتحناً داخلياً
113 صفحة
الملخص:

الملخص الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد: فهذا البحث يتناول بابا من أبواب حروف المعاني وهو حروف العطف، وحروف المعاني غير حروف المباني، فالحرف إذا كان جزءاً من بنية الكلمة فهو حرف مبنى، وإذا دل على معنى في غيره فهو حرف معنى[1]. وقد تناولت في هذا البحث سبعةً من حروف العطف، وهي: الواو والفاء وثم وحتى وأو وبل ولكن. وتركزت الدراسة على دلالة هذه الحروف عند النحاة والأصوليين، وبيان أسباب الخلاف في دلالة بعض الحروف وبيان الراجح في ذلك. وبعد ذلك عرضت لبعض المسائل التطبيقية التي توضح أثر دلالة هذه الحروف في اختلاف الفقهاء. وتوصلت في هذه الدراسة إلى أن الراجح في دلالة "الواو" هو مطلق الجمع وفي "الفاء" الترتيب والتعقيب، وفي "ثم" الترتيب مع التراخي، وفي "حتى" الغاية، وفي "أو" الدلالة على أحد الشيئين أو الأشياء، وفي "بل" الإضراب، و في "لكن" للاستدراك. [1] سيبويه: الكتاب.(1/12)، الغلاييني: جامع الدروس العربية.(ص557).

حمل البحث على صيغة ملف الكتروني(رابط مباشر)

----------


## najah.najah

مفهوم الفوز في القرآن الكريم  
مفاز محمد عبد الرحمن داود
بأشراف
د. حسين النقيب -
لجنة المناقشة
- د. حسين النقيب (مشرفاً ورئيساً) د. عودة عبدالله عودة (ممتحناً داخلياً) - د. إسماعيل نواهضة (ممتحناً خارجياًً)
204 صفحة
الملخص:

الملخص لقد عرضت الباحثة لموضوع دراستها من خلال ثلاثة فصول. تناول الفصل الأول منها معنى الفوز ودلالاته في السياق القرآني .وقد تناول المبحث الأول منه : الفوز في اللغة والاصطلاح والمبحث الثاني :الفوز في السياق القرآني. وتناول المبحث الثالث : نظائر الفوز في القرآن الكريم المبحث الرابع : الخلاصة لما سبق . أما الفصل الثاني من الدراسة فهو أنواع الفوز في القرآن الكريم ،المبحث الأول منه تناول الفوز العظيم تضمن المسلكيات المفضية إليه ونتائجه ،ودور المدد الغيبي فيه ،وأسرار اقتران الفوز بصفة العظيم خاصة ،ونتائجه، وسمات هذا الفوز، كما تضمن توصيف الجنة حالة الفوز العظيم و بشائر الفوز العظيم كما احتوى على مطلب في بيان أحوال الناس يوم القيامة وذكر الخاسرين والرابحين منهم ،وتناول المبحث الثاني الفوز الكبير احتوى على بيان مقصود القرآن منه و سر التعبير بصفة الكبير لمرة واحدة في القرآن الكريم وفيما يتعلَق بثالث هذه المباحث فكان حديثاً عن الفوز المبين،معناه ،وسر التعبيربصفة المبين خاصة في القرآن،وتناول المبحث الرابع سر اقتران الفوز بضمير الفصل "هو" . وكانت صفات الفائزين وثمرات أهل الفوز هي عنوان الفصل الثالث تناول المبحث الأول منه صفات الفائزين كما وردت في القرآن وكما وردت في السنة،كما تناول المبحث الثاني ثمرات أهل الفوز. و قد تمخَضت هذه الدراسة عن مجموعة من النتائج والاستنتاجات من أهمَها: 1. لا ترادف بين ألفاظ القرآن الكريم. 2. إن الفوز ليس في الأمور المادية. 3.أسباب تحصيل الفوز في الآخرة الإيمان والعمل الصالح والتحلي بالأخلاق الفاضلة التي تدفعه للإحسان إلى الخلق، والإكثار من ذكر الله تعالى والشعور بمعيته دائما،و العناية الصحية بجميع جوانبها البدنية والنفسية والعقلية والروحية. 4. دور المدد الغيبي في إحراز المؤمن للفوز العظيم في الجنة ، فهو من رحمة الله . 5. من سمات الفوز العظيم خلود بلا موت (انتفاء الموت) وانتفاء التعذيب (لا عذاب). 6. الخلود في الجنة اقترن بالأبدية في تسع مواضع من القرآن ، وفي 21 موضعا ذكر الخلود في الجنة بدون الأبدية . 7.سر اقتران الفوز بضمير الفصل "هو" في ثمانية مواضع في القرآن الكريم ، في سبعة مواضع اقترن ضمير الفصل "هو" مع الفوز العظيم ، وفي موضع واحد مع الفوز المبين وذلك كما ورد في البحث . 8. الفوز العظيم في القرآن الكريم يشير إلى الفوز الأخروي. 9. الفوز الكبير هو رضا الله لادخول الجنة. 

حمل البحث بصغية ملف الكتروني(رابط مباشر)

----------


## najah.najah

لغة الجسد في القرآن الكريم

أسامة جميل عبد الغني ربايعة
بأشرافد. عودة عبد الله - لجنة المناقشة. د. عودة عبد الله / مشرفاً ورئيساً 2. د. إسماعيل نواهضة / ممتحناً خارجياً 3. د. حسين النقيب / ممتحناً داخلياً 133 صفحةالملخص:الملخص تبحث هذه الدراسة في لغة الجسد في القرآن الكريم، وتستعرض وتحلل الأدلة القرآنية التي تثبت أن القرآن الكريم تحدّث عن هذا الموضوع، وتناوله بشيء من التأصيل والعمق. وهذا هو شأن القرآن الكريم، النبع الصافي لكل العلوم، وينبغي علينا الرجوع إليه دائما لننهل من معينه. قامت هذه الدراسة على فكرة أساسية وهي أن التواصل الإنساني لا يتوقف عند حدود الكلمات المنطوقة، بل يتعدى ذلك ليشمل حركات الجسم وأعضائه، كالوجه والعين والأطراف والهيئة العامة، فحركات الإنسان المتمثلة بالتقطيب والتجهم والتبسم وحركات الجوارح كلها، تمثل أدوات مساعدة توصل المعاني للآخرين وتؤثر فيهم بشكل كبير. ولعل أهميتها تكمن أيضا في قدرتها على ترجمة ما يدور في خلجات النفس، وإظهاره على أعضاء الجسم الخارجية, دونما سيطرة من الإنسان عليها في كثير من الأحيان. فهي بذلك تشكل عاملا مهما في عملية التواصل البشري. تناول الفصل الأول من هذه الدراسة معنى لغة الجسد في اللغة والإصطلاح، ثم لغة الجسد في السياق القرآني. أما الفصل الثاني فتحدث عن لغة الجسد ودورها في الاتصال الإنساني، من خلال توضيح أنواع الاتصال الإنساني من ناطق وصامت. وأما الفصل الثالث فقد تناول لغة العيون في القرآن الكريم، من حيث العين والبصر والنظر ودلالات كل منها. في حين تضمن الفصل الرابع لغة الوجه وملامحه في القرآن الكريم، من حيث وجوه السعداء والأشقياء في الآخرة، إضافة إلى دلالات متعلقة بوجوه أهل الدنيا. بينما تناول الفصل الخامس لغة الإشارات وحركات الأعضاء من حيث حركات اليد والأصابع والرأس والرجل. وأخيراً فقد تناول الفصل السادس لغة الجسد في الهيئة وأوضاع الجسم، من حيث القيام والقعود والاستلقاء والمشي والجري، وما يحملن من دلالات.

حمل البحث على صيغة ملف الكتروني(رابط مباشر)

----------


## najah.najah

أسماء الزمن في القرآن الكريم (دراسة دلالية)


محمود يوسف عبد القادر عوض
بأشرافأ.د.يحيى عبد الرؤوف جبر - لجنة المناقشة1. أ.د.يحيى عبد الرؤوف جبر/ مشرفاً ورئيساً 2.أ.د. محمود ابو كتة / ممتحناً خارجياً 3. د. سعيد شواهنة / ممتحناً داخلياً 253 صفحةالملخص:الملخص يتناول هذا البحث أسماء الزمن الواردة في القرآن الكريم، في جانبها الدلالي، حيث عرض الباحث مفهوم الزمن قديما وحديثا، ثم حصر هذه الأسماء ورتبها ترتيبا أبتثياً، مبيناً عدد مرات ورودها في القران الكريم. وقام بعد ذلك بتقسيمها إلى مجموعات دلالية، وحللها في إطار هذه المجموعات، مركزا في هذا التحليل على عرض المفهوم المعجمي، والسياق الدلالي لكل اسم منها. ثم عرض أخيرا عدداً من القضايا اللغوية التي شاعت في تلك الأسماء، مذيلاً البحث بملاحق إحصائية تبين نسبة أسماء الزمن التي تضمها المجموعة الدلالية الواحدة من مجموع الأسماء الواردة في القرآن الكريم، وكذا نسبة ورود الاسم الواحد في إطار المجموعة التي تضمه، ثم مواضع ورود هذه الأسماء في الآيات القرآنية.


حمل البحث على صيغة ملف الكتروني(رابط مباشر)

----------


## najah.najah

الزيادة على الأحكام الثابتة في القرآن الكريم بالسنة النبوية

محمود محمد فائق محمد
بأشرافحسـن ســعد خضــر - لجنة المناقشة1. د. حسن خضر / مشرفاً ورئيساً 2. د. أمير عبد العزيز / ممتحناً خارجياً 3. د. ناصر الدين الشاعر / ممتحناً داخلياً 161 صفحةالملخص:الملخص الحمد لله رب العالمين، والصلاة والسلام على رسوله الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم، وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين، وبعد... فالسنة النبوية مصدر من مصادر التشريع المجمع عليها، فهي المصدر الثاني بعد القرآن الكريم، والسنة النبوية مع القرآن الكريم على ثلاثة أوجه: الأول: أن تكون موافقة له من كل وجه، فيكون توارد القرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية على الحكم الواحد من باب توارد الأدلة وتظافرها. الثاني: أن تكون بياناً لما أريد بالقرآن الكريم وتفسيراً له. الثالث: أن تكون موجبة لحكم سكت القرآن عن إيجابه، أو محرمة لما سكت عن تحريمه، ولا تخرج عن هذه الأقسام، فلا تعارض القرآن بوجه، فما كان منها زائداً على القرآن فهو تشريع مبتدأ. والسنة بصورة عامة ضرورية لفهم القرآن الكريم، لا يمكن أن يستغنى عنها في فهمه وتطبيقه. فالاستدلال بالسنة النبوية يأتي بعد القرآن الكريم، فإذا لم نجد الحكم في القرآن الكريم بحثنا عنه في السنة النبوية. ولأهمية الأحكام الزائدة على القرآن الكريم التي جاءت بها السنة النبوية والتي جاء هذا البحث يهدف إلى بيانها، وهذا كله ما سأتعرض له خلال بحثي.



حمل البحث على صيغة ملف الكتروني(رابط مباشر)

----------


## najah.najah

اللعن والملعونون دراسة قرآنية

محمود محمد علي الزيات
بأشرافد. محسن الخالدي - لجنة المناقشةا. د. محسن الخالدي / مشرفاً ورئيساً 2. د. حاتم جلال التميمي / ممتحناً خارجياً 3. د. محمد حافظ الشريدة / ممتحناً داخلياً207 صفحةالملخص:
الملخص
هذه الرسالة "اللعن والملعونون دراسة قرآنية"، قدمت استكمالاً لمتطلبات درجة الماجستير، حيث قمت بتقسيمها إلى خمسة فصول، ومقدمة وخاتمة، تكلمت في المقدمة عن سبب كتابة الرسالة، ولمن وجهت آيات اللعن في القرآن الكريم، فمنها آيات وجهت إلى إبليس، وأخرى إلى أهل الكتاب، وعموم الكافرين، والى عناوين سلوكية عامة، أما بالنسبة للفصول فقد أعطيت كل فصل اسماً، فالفصل الأول بعنوان مفهوم اللعن وأقسامه، ثم الفصل الثاني بعنوان أحكام اللعن، ثم الفصل الثالث بعنوان مصدر اللعن وأثره في الملعون، ثم الفصل الرابع بعنوان أسباب اللعن في القرآن الكريم، ثم الفصل الخامس بعنوان ذكر من ورد لعنه في القرآن الكريم.
وقد اعتمدت في كتابة هذه الرسالة على كتب التفسير، وكتب اللغة، وكتب الحديث، وكتب الفقه، وكتب الأصول، وكتب التراجم.
وختمت الرسالة بخاتمة تضمنت عدة نتائج مهمة منها:
1- اللعن الصادر عن الله تعالى، يتميز بإصابته للملعون وتحقق آثاره.
2- فصل القرآن الكريم أحوال هؤلاء الملعونين والملعونات، وأسباب لعنتهم، وأصنافهم، حتى يبتعد المسلمون عن طرق ومسالك حياة هؤلاء الملعونين.
3- الذي يعاقب على اللعن هو الله تعالى.

حمل البحث على صيغة ملف الكتروني(رابط مباشر)

----------


## najah.najah

التقوى في القرآن الكريم

نبيل محمد أحمد زهور
بأشرافالدكتور محسن سميح الخالدي - لجنة المناقشة- الدكتور محسن سميح الخالدي / مشرفاً رئيساً الدكتور اسماعيل نواهضة / ممتحناً خارجياً الدكتور خالد علوان / ممتحناً داخلياً 270 صفحةالملخص:
الملخص
لقد جعلت البحث في مقدمة وخمسة فصول، وقفت في الفصل الأول على تعريف التقوى وأهميتها، فبينت معنى التقوى في اللغة والاصطلاح، وبينت طبيعة العلاقة بينهما، ثم وضحت حقيقة التقوى ومكانتها في دين الله -تعالى-، ثم تحدثت في المبحث الأخير عن الألفاظ المرادفة للتقوى، وما يقارب معناها.
وفي الفصل الثاني: تحدثت عن فضائل التقوى والأتقياء، وبينت أن التقوى سبب في الرزق وتكفير السيئات، وهي سبب من أسباب النصر والتمكين، وتعرضت لمقياس التفاضل بين الناس وأنه لا يكون إلا بالتقوى، فهي سبب النجاة، وسبب العلم، وصفة من صفات أولياء الله -تعالى، ثم ختمت الفصل ببيان أن التقوى ثمر التوحيد.
وفي الفصل الثالث: تناولت صفات المتقين كما عرضها القرآن الكريم، فوضحت معناها، وأوردت أقوال المفسرين في ذلك، فبدأت الحديث عن الصبر لكونه أعظم صفة من صفات المتقين، ثم الشكر والتعاون على البر، وبينت صفة الطاعة، ثم وضحت صفة الإحسان التي لا يصل إليها إلا المتقون، وكذلك الإيمان بالغيب، وإقامة الصلاة والإنفاق في سبيل الله، ثم تناولت الاستغفار كونه شعار المتقين، ثم ختمت الفصل بصفة القنوت.
وفي الفصل الرابع: عرضت طرق الوصول إلى التقوى وهي: تدبر القرآن، ومجاهدة النفس، والعبادات، وبينت كيف تكون التقوى في الصلاة والصيام والزكاة والحج؟ ثم تحدثت عن معرفة الله ومراقبته لكونهما إحدى الطرق التي تحقق التقوى.
وختمت الفصل الخامس: بالحديث عن عاقبة التقوى، ووقفت على الآيات الكريمة التي تبين وتؤكد أن العاقبة الحسنة للمتقين، ثم تناولت الآثار المترتبة على التقوى في الدنيا، لكونها الثمرات العظيمة التي تظهر على الأفراد، ومن ثم على الجماعة المسلمة التي تسعى لتحكيم شرع الله والتمكين لدينه، ثم ختمت الفصل بالحديث عن الآثار المترتبة على التقوى في الآخرة، وبينت أن الكافر ليس له في الآخرة من نصيب، وأما المتقون فقد جعل الله لهم نصيباً في الدنيا والآخرة، وفصلت فيها بحسب ما يقتضيه المقام، آملاً أن أكون قد وفقت في ذلك.
والله تعالى ولي التوفيق
حمل البحث على صيغة ملف الكتروني(رابط مباشر)

----------


## najah.najah

ألفاظ أحوال النفس وصفاتها في القرآن الكريم

زين حسين أحمد ياسين
بأشرافأ.د. يحيى عبد الرؤوف جبر - أ.د. محمد جواد النوريلجنة المناقشةد. يحيى عبد الرؤوف جبر / مشرفاً ورئيساً 2. أ. د. محمد جواد النوري / مشرفاً ثانياً 3. أ. د. حسن عبد الرحمن السلوادي / ممتحناً خارجياً 4. أ. د. عبد محمد عساف / ممتحناً داخلياً 475 صفحةالملخص:
الملخص
تناولت في هذا البحث دراسة النفس الإنسانيّة وأحوالها دراسة دلاليّة, وذلك وفق المنهجين: التاريخي، والوصفي التحليلي في استقراء ألفاظ النفس والروح في القرآن الكريم. وقد جاءت هذه الرسالة في ثلاثة فصول بالإضافة إلى التمهيد والمقدمة والخاتمة.
ففي التمهيد ذكرت تعريفات النفس والرّوح لغة, وذلك كما تناولتها المعاجم اللّغوية الكبرى, ثم تحدثت عن التعريف الاصطلاحي لهما وفق التصوّرين: المادي والرُّوحي.
وقد تحدثت, بعد ذلك, بإيجاز عن اتجاه علم النفس إلى دراسة سلوك الإنسان وانفعالاته ودوافعه, بدلًا من الخوض في جدال طويل حول النفس والرُّوح.
وتناولت في الفصل الأول المباحث الآتية :
المبحث الأول: عرض تصّورات علماء النفس حول النفس والرُّوح، واقتضى ذلك مناقشة التصوّر الفلسفي، والروحي، والمادي. إضافة إلى دعم التصورات بآراء القدماء ونظريات المشاهير كابن سينا والغزالي. وقد بيّنت في هذا المبحث تصور علم النفس، ومدى تعارضه مع ما جاء به القرآن الكريم.
في المبحث الثاني؛ من هذا الفصل، تحدثت فيه عن تصور العلماء للروح، وخلصت إلى أنّ الرّوح ذات خصوصيّة عظيمة، فهي تمثّل كمال خَلْق الإنسان.
أما المبحث الثالث؛ فقد تناولت فيه دلالات النفس والرُّوح في القرآن الكريم والحديث النبوي الشريف، والفكر الحديث. كما بيّنت العلاقة بين النّفس والرُّوح والنَّسمة، وهي على الرغم من تقاربها الكبير، فإن دلالة كل منها تتضّمن بعدًا نفسيًّا ودينيًا عميقًا.
في الفصل الثّاني؛ صنّفت الألفاظ المتقاربة في ثلاث مجموعات نفسيّة هي:
1- ألفاظ العلم، وتتكوّن من اثنتين وعشرين مجموعة دلاليةً.
2- ألفاظ الانفعالات، وتتكوّن من ثلاثين مجموعة دلاليةً .
3. ألفاظ الدوافع العضوية والرّوحيّة، وتتكون من ثماني مجموعاتٍ دلاليةً.
ففي هذه الحقول الدلاليّة النفسيّة استعرضت المعنى المعجمي، والمباني الصرفيّة ، وما فيها من إعجاز بياني ونفسي، وعالجت المباني المتشابهة، والمتغايرة في حركاتها؛ لأنّ للحركات عمقًا دلاليًّا نفسيًّا, كالبنى الصرفية الأخرى؛ ليتبيّن للقارئ مدى تقارب المفردات في الحقل الدلالي الواحد, وليتبيّن للباحث المتمعّن مدى تباعدها نفسيًّا.
إنّ تلك الحالة النفسيّة أو الشعوريّة التي تبعثها ألفاظ القرآن الكريم، والتي تقشعر منها جلود الذين آمنوا، إنما نجد أثرها في تلك الفروق النفسيّة الدقيقة المرتبطة بوشائج من وجوه الإعجاز، كمقام الآية، ودقة السَّبك، وعذوبة اللفظ، وروعة مبناها، كل ذلك آثار تفكيري وفضولي. مما دفعني إلى البحث عن هذه المصطلحات والألفاظ في المعجم النفسي الحديث؛ لأبين مدى قصور مضمونه
الفصل الثالث: معجم ألفاظ النفس وأحوالها في القرآن الكريم.
يحتوي المعجم على مفاهيم ومصطلحات نفسيّة مختلفة في تصاريفها, ومصنَّفة وفق النظام الأبتثي؛ ليسهل على القارئ الرجوع إلى الكلمات المطلوبة.
إنّ هذه المفاهيم والمصطلحات، وإن تشابه بعضها مع مصطلحات علم النفس الحديث إلا أنّها تختلف في البعد الديني, فالمفهوم القرآني النّفسي يحمل في طيّاته أبعادًا دينية تتساوق مع الفطرة الإنسانية, وهو ما يفتقر إليه علم النّفس في كثير من الأحيان.
وقد خلصت في ختام هذه الدراسة إلى النتائج الآتية:
1. لقد اهتم القرآن الكريم بالنّفس الإنسانيّة، وصفاتها، وأحوالها.... ولا عجب في ذلك، فهو منزل لإرشاد البشريّة، وتهذيب النُّفوس.
2. تتمتّع الروح بخصوصيّة مقدّسة، فهي تمثّل كمال خَلْق الله لآدم. " فإذا سوّيته ونفخت فيه من روحي فقعوا له ساجدين" ص/28، وكمال الخَاْق هذا لا يخص الجسد وحسب، وإنّما يخص النّفس أيضًا؛ لأنه كلٌّ متكامل.
3.إنّ النّفس الإنسانيّة عالمٌ من التّشّعبات تحركها مصادر أساسيّة للسّلوك، تتبادل في وظائفها، وهي: الجانب العقلي، والجانب الانفعالي، والجانب النّزوعي، كالدوافع، والميول....
4. تعكس دلالات ألفاظ النّفس وأحوالها في القرآن الكريم بُعدًا نفسيًّا عميقًا وشاملاً, ويتمثل هذا البعد النفسي في بِنية الكلمة, ودِلالتها الصوتيّة, والتغاير في حركاتها, إضافة إلى المناسبة التي قيلت فيها.
5.إنّ معظم ألفاظ أحوال النفس في القرآن الكريم متطورة عن دلالات مادية محسوسة, شأنها في ذلك شأن المصطلحات العربيّة, وألفاظ القيم الأخرى؛ مما يعكس مرونة هذه اللغة المباركة.
6.لقد بدت المصطلحات والمفاهيم النفسيّة في القرآن الكريم أعمق من المفاهيم والمصطلحات المشابهة في المعجم النفسي الحديث؛ فالمفاهيم القرآنيّة تتشبع بالوازع الديني, في حين تبدو مفاهيم المعجم النفسي بعيدة عن الوازع الديني الذي تنبعث منه حياة الإنسان أصلاً؛ لذا فإننا بحاجةٍ إلى معجم شاملٍ للمصطلحات النفسيّة التي تتساوق مع الفطرة الإنسانيّة
حمل البحث على صيغة ملف الكتروني(رابط مباشر)

----------


## najah.najah

القوة في القرآن الكريم 
رائد عبد الرحيم عاصي
بأشراف
الدكتور عودة عبد الله -
لجنة المناقشة
الدكتور عودة عبدالله ( مشرفاً و رئيساً ) الدكتور خالد علوان ( ممتحناً داخلياً ) الدكتور حلمي عبد الهادي ( ممتحناً خارجياً )
118 صفحة
الملخص:

الملخص

    بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ، والصلاة والسلام على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين وبعد :

 موضوع هذه الدراسة القوة في القرآن الكريم ، له مساس كبير بحياة الناس ، فهو يدخل في جميع نواحي وشؤون الحياة ، فمعنى القوة يكاد يكون واحدا في كل اللغات حيث يدور في إطار مفهوم القدرة على الفعل والاستطاعة والطاقة والنمو والحركة وهي ضد الضعف ، وتعني أيضا قدرة التأثير والنفوذ والسلطة ، لهذا بينت الدراسة المقصود من مفهوم القوة ودلالاتها في السياق القرآني ، والمفردات القريبة من معنى القوة في القرآن الكريم . وكذلك إبراز الحديث عن قوة الله تعالى ، في زمان يدعي فيه الكثيرون أنهم يملكون القوة والجبروت لإخضاع المستضعفين في الأرض.

 وكذلك التعرف على الوسائل المادية والمعنوية لتحقيق القوة الراشدة ، منعا للانفلات والعنف الأهوج ، فالقوة ليست محصورة في الجسد، بل إن هناك قوى أخرى ، كالقوة الروحية ، والأخلاقية ، والنفسية ، والجماعية ، التي نحن بحاجة إليها ، إلى جانب القوة المادية ، فقد بينت الدراسة أسباب وعناصر القوة الحقيقية ، التي تصل بالأمة إلى مبتغاها من العزة والكرامة والسيادة والريادة والرفعة ، والتمكين في الأرض ، مما جعلنا نتعرف على النتائج المحمودة في استعمال القوة في الخير والبناء ، وعلى العواقب الوخيمة التي تنتظر الظالمين الذين أساءوا استخدام القوة ، من خلال عرض النماذج التاريخية الدامغة من القصص القرآني .

 حمل البحث على صيغة ملف الكتروني(رابط مباشر)

----------


## najah.najah

الحسد: دراسة قرآنية  
طاهر عبدالرحيم محمد عزام
بأشراف
د.خالد خليل علوان -
لجنة المناقشة
د. خالد خليل علوان (مشرفا ورئيسا) د. عودة عبد عودة (ممتحنا داخليا) د. إسماعيل نواهضة (ممتحنا خارجيا)
136 صفحة
الملخص:

الملخّص تناولت هذه الدراسة موضوع الحسد: دراسة قرآنية، إذ اتضح أن للحسد مفهوما، وأسبابا، وأقساما، ودوافع، وأن له مفردات ومظاهر، وآثارا، وعلاجا. والأمر البين أن الحسد هو: أن يتمنى المرء زوال النعمة والخير عن المحسود، وتغير حاله، بغض النظر عن مصيرها له أم لا، وأيضا أن الحسد يكون في الأمور الدنيوية كما قد يكون على الأمور الأخروية، وأن له أسبابا تتعلق بالحاسد، وأخرى بالمحسود. وقد أبرزت حكم الحاسد؛ إذ إنه يحبس في بيته إذا لم يرجع عن هذه الخصلة الذميمة، حتى يموت. كما بينت الدراسة كذلك أن للحسد مرادفات في القرآن الكريم، مثل الإزلاق بالأبصار، والفرح بالسيئة، وغيرهما، وأن له مظاهر كذلك، كقصة إبليس –اللعين- مع أبينا آدم عليه السلام، وغير ذلك. وقد خلصت إلى أن الحسد يؤدي بصاحبه إلى ارتكاب المحظور للوصول إلى غرضه، مثل التكبر على أوامر الله تعالى وادعاء الخيرية على الآخرين، والقتل، وغيرها من الأمور. كما وأنه يمكن الوقاية من الحسد قبل وقوعه، وعلاجه إذا وقع، إما بالاغتسال للمحسود إذا عرف الحاسد، وإما بالقرآن والأذكار إذا لم يعرف الحاسد.

حمل البحث على صيغة ملف الكتروني(رابط مباشر)

----------


## najah.najah

التربية الوقائية في القرآن الكريم  
حازم حسني حافظ زيود
بأشراف
د. خالد علوان -
لجنة المناقشة
د.خالد خليل علوان/رئيسا د.عوده عبد الله/ممتحنا داخليا د.حاتم جلال التميمي/ممتحنا خارجيا
221 صفحة
الملخص:

الملخّص تناولت هذه الدراسة موضوع التّربية الوقائيّة في القرآن الكريم، ببيان مفهومها، وتحديد أسسها، وتوضيح المنهج القرآني العام في بناء مجتمع الفضيلة، من خلال: ترسيخ عنصر الإيمان في النّفوس، ورفع بناء الضمير فيها. وظهر أنّ التّربية الوقائيّة لها مبانٍ إيمانية: كالتحذير من الشّرك والنّفاق، وأخلاقيّة: كالتّحذير من ضعف الهمّة والانتكاس، واجتماعيّة: كالنّهي عن الغيبة والنّميمة، واقتصاديّة: كتحريم الخمر والتّطفيف. وأبرزت الدراسة معالم التّربية الوقائيّة من خلال: أولاً: التّعاليم الخاصّة بصحة الفرد وحمايته من الأمراض، كتشريع الوضوء والاغتسال، وفرض الصّيام وتحريم الإسراف. ثانياً: التّعاليم الخاصة بصحة المجتمع وحمايته من انتشار الأوبئة والآفات، بتحريم الزّنا والشذوذ، وأكل الميتة ولحم الخنزير، وتناول الخمر والمسكرات. ثالثاً: التّعاليم الخاصّة بستر الأعراض، بإيجاب الحجاب، والاستئذان، وغضّ البصر. وقد راعت هذه الدراسة جدة الموضوع فأسّست له، وحال الواقع المعاش فاختارت الأمثلة التي تبرز الحاجة إليها، إذ تبيّن من خلالها أنّ التّربية الوقائيّة: منظمومة متكاملة الأهداف والنتائج، تراعي واقع الفرد والمجتمع على حدٍّ سواء، وتسير في اتّزان يتوافق مع متطلبات الإنسانية جميعها. وقد خلصت الدراسة إلى أنّ القرآن الكريم، هو منهج وقائي قبل أن يكون منهجاً علاجياً، من أخذ به وبتعاليمه، فقد حمى نفسه ومجتمعه من الأضرار والآفات الواقعة أو المتوقّعة.

حمل البحث على صيغة ملف الكتروني(رابط مباشر)

----------


## najah.najah

التفكير وتنميته في ضوء القرآن الكريم 
عبد الوهاب محمود ابراهيم حنايشة
بأشراف
د.خالد علوان -
لجنة المناقشة
د. خالد خليل علوان (مشرفا ورئيسا) د. محسن الخالدي (ممتحنا داخليا) أ.د. حلمي عبد الهادي(ممتحنا خارجيا)
162 صفحة
الملخص:

الملخّص تناول القرآن الكريم في آياته المتعددة موضوع التفكير والعمليات العقلية المختلفة بشكل مباشر وغير مباشر، وقد هدفت هذه الدراسة للتعرف على معنى التفكير ونظائره ومجالاته من خلال القرآن الكريم. والسؤال الرئيس الذي أجابت عليه الدراسة هو: ما هي القواعد والأساليب والمناهج التي اتبعها القرآن لتنمية التفكير حتى أخرجت جيلا قرآنيا فريدا أصلح الله به الأمة وقادها للتغيير والفتوح؟ فقد جاءت هذه الدراسة لتبين أهمية الموضوع وتجليته بشكل متسلسل وعلمي متبعا طريقة التفسير الموضوعي؛ حيث رجعت إلى القرآن لأستقي منه مفردات الدراسة المتعلقة بالتفكير وأضعها في عناوين رئيسة وفرعية متبعا منهج الاستقراء. وقد قسمت الدراسة بعد بيان خلفيتها وأهميتها إلى خمسة فصول مترابطة تتدرج بالموضوع تدرجا سلسا مبتدئا بالفصل الأول الذي تناول تعريف التفكير ونظائره، وسجلت في الفصل الثاني أهداف التفكير من خلال القرآن الكريم بنقاط محددة، ويكاد يكون الإيمان بالله والعمل بمقتضاه والكشف عن السنن بأنواعها أهداف بارزة في القرآن، أما الحواس وأنواعها واللغة فكانت وسائل مهمة للتفكير وقد أصلتها من خلال الرجوع إلى الآيات بنقاط محددة. أما الفصل الثالث فكان الحديث يتمحور حول حدود التفكير ومجالاته المتعددة لنتبين من خلاله أن مجال التفكير في عالم الشهادة متاح بلا حدود بينما في عالم الغيب محدود بحدود الشرع وأن مجالات التفكير في القرآن قسمتها إلى أربعة أقسام رئيسة تتعلق بالسنن سواء منها الكونية والاجتماعية والنفسية والشرعية. وبينت في الفصل الرابع كيف عالج القرآن عوائق التفكير المتنوعة سواء كانت عوائق داخلية تتعلق بالعقل أو النفس أو الجسم أم كانت عوائق خارجية ناتجة عن أبعاد سياسية أو اجتماعية أو فكرية. وبحثت في الفصل الخامس القواعد والأساليب والمناهج التي اتبعها القرآن في تنميته للتفكير مبينا أهمية أن تتبع مثل هذه القواعد والأساليب لتنمية تفكيرنا وتفكير من نتعامل معه لنُعذَر أمام الله يوم القيامة أننا قمنا بتشغيل نعمة العقل-هذه النعمة العظيمة- على أحسن وجه وننهض بالجيل والأمة لتعود إلى مكان الصدارة والإمامة والشهود الحضاري على الأمم جميعا. وختمت الدراسة بنتائج وتوصيات هامة تتعلق بموضوع التفكير

حمل البحث على صيغة ملف الكتروني(رابط مباشر)

----------


## najah.najah

التفكير وتنميته في ضوء القرآن الكريم 
عبد الوهاب محمود ابراهيم حنايشة
بأشراف
د.خالد علوان -
لجنة المناقشة
د. خالد خليل علوان (مشرفا ورئيسا) د. محسن الخالدي (ممتحنا داخليا) أ.د. حلمي عبد الهادي(ممتحنا خارجيا)
162 صفحة
الملخص:

الملخّص تناول القرآن الكريم في آياته المتعددة موضوع التفكير والعمليات العقلية المختلفة بشكل مباشر وغير مباشر، وقد هدفت هذه الدراسة للتعرف على معنى التفكير ونظائره ومجالاته من خلال القرآن الكريم. والسؤال الرئيس الذي أجابت عليه الدراسة هو: ما هي القواعد والأساليب والمناهج التي اتبعها القرآن لتنمية التفكير حتى أخرجت جيلا قرآنيا فريدا أصلح الله به الأمة وقادها للتغيير والفتوح؟ فقد جاءت هذه الدراسة لتبين أهمية الموضوع وتجليته بشكل متسلسل وعلمي متبعا طريقة التفسير الموضوعي؛ حيث رجعت إلى القرآن لأستقي منه مفردات الدراسة المتعلقة بالتفكير وأضعها في عناوين رئيسة وفرعية متبعا منهج الاستقراء. وقد قسمت الدراسة بعد بيان خلفيتها وأهميتها إلى خمسة فصول مترابطة تتدرج بالموضوع تدرجا سلسا مبتدئا بالفصل الأول الذي تناول تعريف التفكير ونظائره، وسجلت في الفصل الثاني أهداف التفكير من خلال القرآن الكريم بنقاط محددة، ويكاد يكون الإيمان بالله والعمل بمقتضاه والكشف عن السنن بأنواعها أهداف بارزة في القرآن، أما الحواس وأنواعها واللغة فكانت وسائل مهمة للتفكير وقد أصلتها من خلال الرجوع إلى الآيات بنقاط محددة. أما الفصل الثالث فكان الحديث يتمحور حول حدود التفكير ومجالاته المتعددة لنتبين من خلاله أن مجال التفكير في عالم الشهادة متاح بلا حدود بينما في عالم الغيب محدود بحدود الشرع وأن مجالات التفكير في القرآن قسمتها إلى أربعة أقسام رئيسة تتعلق بالسنن سواء منها الكونية والاجتماعية والنفسية والشرعية. وبينت في الفصل الرابع كيف عالج القرآن عوائق التفكير المتنوعة سواء كانت عوائق داخلية تتعلق بالعقل أو النفس أو الجسم أم كانت عوائق خارجية ناتجة عن أبعاد سياسية أو اجتماعية أو فكرية. وبحثت في الفصل الخامس القواعد والأساليب والمناهج التي اتبعها القرآن في تنميته للتفكير مبينا أهمية أن تتبع مثل هذه القواعد والأساليب لتنمية تفكيرنا وتفكير من نتعامل معه لنُعذَر أمام الله يوم القيامة أننا قمنا بتشغيل نعمة العقل-هذه النعمة العظيمة- على أحسن وجه وننهض بالجيل والأمة لتعود إلى مكان الصدارة والإمامة والشهود الحضاري على الأمم جميعا. وختمت الدراسة بنتائج وتوصيات هامة تتعلق بموضوع التفكير

حمل البحث على صيغة ملف الكتروني(رابط مباشر)

----------


## najah.najah

* الـماء في آيات القرآن الكريم  
فاطمة محمد عايد عبيدية
بأشراف
محمد حافظ الشريدة -
لجنة المناقشة
1. د.محمد حافظ الشرايدة /مشرف2. د. محسن الخالدي / ممتحن داخلي3. د.موسى اسماعيل البسيط/ممتحن خارجي
202 صفحة
الملخص:

الـماء في آيات القرآن الكريم

إعداد الطالبة

فاطمة محمد عايد عبيدية

اشراف الدكتور

محمد حافظ الشريدة

الملخص

        الحمد لله رب العالمين، والصلاة والسلام على أشرف المرسلين وبعد،،،

 فهذه دراسة في التفسير الموضوعي بعنوان: " الماء في آيات القرآن الكريم" لنيل درجة الماجستير، قدمت لقسم أصول الدين في كلية الدراسات العليا في جامعة النجاح الوطنية، وهذا مُـلخص لما جاء فيها:

[1]      التأكيد على أن منشأ المياه من الأرض.

[2]      إظهار بعض جوانب وبواعث نزول المطر.

[3]      شرح وتوضيح الآيات القرآنية الكريمة التي تتحدث عن المياه السطحية الجارية والراكدة، والمياه الجوفية بأشكالها وصورها.

[4]      توضيح آيات البحار، وإظهار عظمة الخالق بالإعجاز العلمي للآيات التي تتحدّث عن البحر.

[5]     بيان فوائد المياه من إحياء للأرض والإنسان وسائر المخلوقات.

[6]     إظهار دور المياه في الطبيعة، والإعجاز العلمي لآيات الجبال وتلوينها بالماء.

[7] شرح معنى التمكين بالماء، من خلال عرض الآيات التي تناولت التمكين الحضاري والتمكين بالنصر، وذكر قصة نبي الله نوح، ثم قصة نبي الله موسى عليهما السلام.

[8]     بيان الآيات التي تتحدث عن الأحكام الشرعية الخاصة بالماء من وضوء واغتسال وغيرها.
حمل البحث على صيغة ملف الكتروني(رابط مباشر) *

----------

